# Thanksgiving a comin'....BEST freaking TURKEY!!!



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I was introduced to an incredible smoked turkey a couple of years back by a co-worker who was sent one by a client. Fortunately, the recipient was strangely generous that day (it was not his usual nature ) and carved it up in the kitchen for us hungry kittens. There we were feeding off the carcass like lion cubs after a fresh kill.

Note: I have no affiliation with this outfit whatsoever. It's just an amazing product at a pretty decent price. If you're thinking of saving the trouble this year, you certainly won't be disappointed. Just order early!

I ordered an 8-pounder for Thanksgiving yesterday and we'll plan to fry up another turkey on top of having this one, just like we did last year.

Our fried turkey was great, but the Greenberg turkey was the hands-down winner, everyone present agreed.

The second you pull this whole bird from the box it comes in, the smell that overwhelms you is incredible. I've actually never experienced something like this. And it gets better once you eat it. Wonderful smokey flavor. Great for sandwiches too.

http://www.gobblegobble.com/

(903) 595-0725

Greenberg Smoked Turkey, Inc. based in Tyler, Texas. Prices below:
6 lb.$27.50​7 lb.$31.73​8 lb.$35.96​9 lb.$40.19​10 lb.$44.42​​11 lb.$48.65​12 lb.$52.88​13 lb.$57.11​14 lb.$61.34​15. lb.$65.57​
I believe they'll ship just about anywhere. Give 'em a shot!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bump - in case you're lookin' for an easy way to get through the holidays!


----------

